# Nice Nature Footage Captured by Drones



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2016)

Short, but sweet!


----------



## Carla (Nov 27, 2016)

So beautiful, looks so inviting and relaxing. Thanks.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice pictures,  but I HAD to mute that terrible "music" (?)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2016)

The mute does come in handy sometimes Falcon.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 27, 2016)

Beautiful footage, SeaBreeze! It's amazing the shots people get with not too expensive camera attached to a drone.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2016)

​Beautiful scenery,SeaBreeze. Thanks so much for posting.


----------

